# Can you ride with a thrown shoe?



## Brighteyes

My horse threw her right front shoe today. The farrier's coming to put them back on Tuesday, leaving me three days of only three shoes. My stupid question is, is it okay to ride her?  Her feet aren't bad at all (the shoes were only on there for out of state mountain rides), and the ground is sandy and soft. I would only be walking, because without a front shoe her gait will probably be screwy anyway.


----------



## lovesmyhawse

I don't think it would be a good idea. With the weight of a rider on her back it's harder for her to balance.... she could trip and hurt herself. 
I think it would be an even better idea to say the heck with the shoes and get her a good barefoot trim!


----------



## Brighteyes

It would take one heck of a pair of barefoot hooves to go 40 miles over trails rocky enough to make a mule's foot bleed! :wink: However, after my season is up, barefoot until the fall. I really do hate shoes. Expensive, annoying, and ruining my weekends with their coming off.


----------



## lovesmyhawse

I hear ya! I have never had anything but problems from shoes. However I have'nt spent much time riding over the type of terrain you've described either. 

Great avatar btw... very funny! ))


----------



## Painted Horse

My horses have been barefoot for 4 years and have done fine in rocky conditions. I can ride ANYWHERE for a day. 20-25 miles. What I can't do is 3-4 days in row barefoot.

Many endurance riders carry an easyboot for when they throw a shoe, they can finish the race on 3 shoes and boot..

I've also used duct tape to wrap up a hoof after a horse has thrown a shoe. Mainly to prevent chipping. If a shoe comes off, most hooves will be long and easy to break or chip. By making a Duct tape boot, I can get my horses out of the mountains. So yes you can ride with a shoe missing. Just be careful that you don't damage the hoof.

This horse just finished two days of 20+ miles per day of rocky trails









This is the country we were riding in









I think a ride or two in a sandy arena while waiting for the farrier. Is no big deal.


----------



## Brighteyes

I would _love_ to be able to go barefoot like you, but I would have no way to get her use to it. Everything around here is soft and sandy without a rock for miles. Also, I'll ride 20-30 miles a day for two days, plus five miles or so the day before... Ouchiness would kill my scores. *I do CTRs, which I forget to mention clearly* I do carry an easy boot, but it doesn't fit my horse's foot well and slips. If I was sure they would fit and never come off, I would buy four easy boots and ride like that. 

Those trails are beautiful. Do you live close to them?


----------



## YoungCowgirl

This is one of the reasons I keep my distance from shoes. They fall off, cause hoof wall damage, tendon damage, allow the horse to not correctly feel lower limb, and don't allow the horse to correctly wear his/her hoof. As a natural horse caretaker/guru, my solution: Easy Boots.

Why spend 100 dollars for shoes when you can pay 150 for a pair of boots that'll last you a season or more. 

My experiences have led me to love the easy boot glove the best, it's very low profile and stays on fabulous. I also do CTR's and endurance racing and was devastated that I would have to use glue ons because of the 'nothing above the coronary band' rule, but THANKFULLY, they have changed the rules  now allowing these types of boots. You can look at the new rules on the ECTRA website.

Please take a moment to consider this alternative, it will save you and your horse!
The Easyboot Glove | The Ultimate Horse Hoof Boot | EasyCare Inc.

As for riding with a missing shoe, heck I wouldn't ride a horse with all 4 shoes


----------



## Painted Horse

I'm not saying you should go barefoot. I am saying you could do some simple rides with a shoe missing while you wait for the farrier.

take a rasp and trim the hoof to prevent chipping or breaking of the hoof wall. Your farrier will trim the hoof before he nails on a new shoe. So you are not doing anything that he won't do when he arrives. Don't take too much hoof off. But any excess that might break or chip away.

Put a boot on or some duct tape and you are good for a ride to get your horsey fix for the day. Now I wouldn't ask him to run barrels or Poles in that condition, But you can ride around the barn or down the trail.

BrightEyes. That area is about 4 hours south of me. We ride it a lot in the spring while we wait for the snow in the high country to melt. Here is a photo closer to home. (actually about 20 minutes) This is my daughter and her friends.


----------



## QOS

I have both my horses barefoot. It is mostly sandy or mud or dirt here locally. We rode in Central Texas a few weeks ago and it was rocky - not like the above photos but rocky all the same. 

We all bought Easy Boot Gloves for the horses front hooves and didn't have a problem. We all carry them now and it is a good thing. We rode 100 miles from home this morning and when we got there my hubby's gelding seemed a little off. His front heel bulbs were a little tender so we popped on the Easy Boot Gloves and off we went. Of course we were in a sandy environment but Easy Boot Gloves are terrific. Give them a whirl and you won't have to worry about thrown shoes any more and you will save $$


----------



## trailhorserider

This is the terrain we ride in with Easyboot Epics. She does fine barefoot on the back with Epics on the fronts. 

I haven't had good luck with Gloves fitting my horses due to their round hoof shape. I know the Epics have the same or similar shape to the Gloves, but because of the cables, I can get the Epics to work well even with an imperfect fit. 

On regular dirt, I don't use boots at all. Just for the rocks.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Good grief, she asked a question, she didn't ask for a lecture from a bunch of activists who can't function without telling everyone else they're wrong if they don't agree. :roll:

In answer to your question, I would pull the other front shoe if you want to ride. I've had no problems doing it, and I certainly haven't had any problems with excessive growth or chipping since my horses feet are properly trimmed before every reset.

I would also ignore anyone who seems to think they know your horses feet better then you do without knowing the facts. Oh right, I forgot, barefoot fixes everything! That's why they're pushing boots right?


----------



## lacyloo

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Good grief, she asked a question, she didn't ask for a lecture from a bunch of activists who can't function without telling everyone else they're wrong if they don't agree. :roll:
> 
> In answer to your question, I would pull the other front shoe if you want to ride. I've had no problems doing it, and I certainly haven't had any problems with excessive growth or chipping since my horses feet are properly trimmed before every reset.
> 
> I would also ignore anyone who seems to think they know your horses feet better then you do without knowing the facts. Oh right, I forgot, barefoot fixes everything! That's why they're pushing boots right?


 Thank you... 

To the OP, I personally would pull the other shoe and just wait for the farrier.


----------



## Peggysue

macabremikolaj said:


> good grief, she asked a question, she didn't ask for a lecture from a bunch of activists who can't function without telling everyone else they're wrong if they don't agree. :roll:
> 
> in answer to your question, i would pull the other front shoe if you want to ride. I've had no problems doing it, and i certainly haven't had any problems with excessive growth or chipping since my horses feet are properly trimmed before every reset.
> 
> i would also ignore anyone who seems to think they know your horses feet better then you do without knowing the facts. Oh right, i forgot, barefoot fixes everything! That's why they're pushing boots right?


 
woohoo


----------



## trailhorserider

Umm, did I come off as an activist or something!? I didn't think so. I thought we were having a pleasant conversation? 

I never told her shoes were bad. I used to shoe my own horses......myself. :roll:

I thought the point was more like "Easyboots are useful if you loose a shoe, you can go anywhere in them" or "yes, horses CAN in fact be ridden without metal shoes on their feet". Because the original poster didn't seem sure.


----------



## kevinshorses

Horses are not so fragile a creature that they can't function with a missing shoe. If you have never pulled a shoe then wait for your farrier to show you how and use the proper tools. Same goes with rasping the hoof. Go ahead and ride with three shoes. Your horse won't fall over or break a leg or spontaneously combust because everything is not in perfect balance. Your horse is also not going to be harmed by properly applied shoes and will in fact not have to gimp around for a year until his hooves "toughen up". Even if you were to use boots the hooves still have to be properly trimmed so it doesn't save you much money in the long run.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

My horse gets ouchy within seconds of losing a shoe, so I keep a pair of Cavallo sport boots on standby. Unlike other brands, they are oval shaped and stay on the hoof.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

trailhorserider said:


> Umm, did I come off as an activist or something!? I didn't think so. I thought we were having a pleasant conversation?
> 
> I never told her shoes were bad. I used to shoe my own horses......myself. :roll:
> 
> I thought the point was more like "Easyboots are useful if you loose a shoe, you can go anywhere in them" or "yes, horses CAN in fact be ridden without metal shoes on their feet". Because the original poster didn't seem sure.


If you didn't tell her shoes were the devil, then obviously my post doesn't apply to you does it?

She asked a question about a thrown shoe, she didn't ask for people to start telling her her entire problem IS the shoes. I understand people have opinions, but we've now turned this into BrightEyes defending her use of shoes to people who swear up and down no matter WHAT conditions she ride in, shoes are the devil. 

We don't need to turn every single post about shoes into a barefoot VS shoes debate.


----------



## kevinshorses

MacabreMikolaj said:


> If you didn't tell her shoes were the devil, then obviously my post doesn't apply to you does it?
> 
> She asked a question about a thrown shoe, she didn't ask for people to start telling her her entire problem IS the shoes. I understand people have opinions, but we've now turned this into BrightEyes defending her use of shoes to people who swear up and down no matter WHAT conditions she ride in, shoes are the devil.
> 
> We don't need to turn every single post about shoes into a barefoot VS shoes debate.


 
Amen sista!


----------



## Painted Horse

While my horses are barefoot most of the time. I'm in no way a proponet that Barefoot is the only way to go. My post and photos were not an encouragement for bright eyes or anybody else to take their horses barefoot full time. But rather to illustrate that they can survive a day or two of being ridden with out a shoe.

If your horse is ouchie after loosing a shoe, Then some kind of protection is probably in order. You choose whats appropriate, hoof boots, duct tape, or something of your imagination. 

I'm not a big fan of boots for everyride use. It cost more to use boots than just shoeing the horse. At least for me with lost boots, torn gaiters and broken buckles. But I do believe a hoof boot can provide comfort for a horse that might need some protection for a day or two. I've seen many a CTR rider finish a weekend with an easyboot because they lost a shoe on Saturday. The choice becomes pulling from the ride or using a boot for the final day.

I agree with Kevin, If you are not familar with pulling shoes. Leave the opposing shoe and let the farrier pull it when he comes. and the same goes for using a rasp. If you are not confident of what needs to be done, Leave it for the farrier. But in my experience, shoes are usually lost later in the shoeing cycle and the hoof wall is usually on the long side. Between the damage that nails did pulling out and the hoof wall chipping your horse can become tender very quickly. Touching up a trim, if you know how, can help keep your horse comfortable.


----------



## YoungCowgirl

kevinshorses said:


> Even if you were to use boots the hooves still have to be properly trimmed so it doesn't save you much money in the long run.


I disagree. In my area, the traditional taught farriers charge between 30-45 bucks a trim, or somewhere around 100 for shoes. 
The natural barefoot trimmers charge between 20-30 dollars, for the same time period.


----------



## YoungCowgirl

MyBoyPuck said:


> My horse gets ouchy within seconds of losing a shoe, so I keep a pair of Cavallo sport boots on standby. Unlike other brands, they are oval shaped and stay on the hoof.


Just to clarify (trying to refrain from sound like a b***h) but the other boots your reffering to, should fit a hoof. Most farriers leave lots of 'leftovers' and square off, or rounden the hoof, which is (IMO) often an incorrect practice.


----------



## masatisan

My friend rode her horse with a shoe thrown (she had one shoe, as only the fronts were done). And I mean she _rode_ walk trot canter, all of that. I asked her about it and she said that the horse had enough natural balance to be able to work without the shoe with no issue.

So I guess it depends on the horse, if it really upsets your horse to work without the shoe, she'll tell you. You'll feel it in the way she moves and you'll see it in her behavior.


----------



## kevinshorses

YoungCowgirl said:


> I disagree. In my area, the traditional taught farriers charge between 30-45 bucks a trim, or somewhere around 100 for shoes.
> The natural barefoot trimmers charge between 20-30 dollars, for the same time period.


I wouldn't let someone that claimed to be a professional trimmer touch my horse for $20. That's not a rate that someone that has any kind of education and thinks that thier way is the best way is going to charge. Why would they charge less for an enhanced service than thier competitor.


----------



## smrobs

OP, to answer your question, yes your horse can be ridden just fine without one shoe for a few days. I would avoid any really rough terrain with big rocks just to avoid her ending up bruised but just regular pleasure riding at all 3 gaits over semi-soft terrain won't hurt her at all.


----------



## YoungCowgirl

kevinshorses said:


> I wouldn't let someone that claimed to be a professional trimmer touch my horse for $20. That's not a rate that someone that has any kind of education and thinks that thier way is the best way is going to charge. Why would they charge less for an enhanced service than thier competitor.


 
Your right, she is not certified, she read the hoof. More people here are converting. Would you like to see her work?

This is my endurance racing mares feet at 4 weeks after her last trim (due for another)













































These were her feet after her second barefoot trim (she had just been converted) and let me tell you, her feet are 1000 times better, no more flaring, chipping, over run heals, bars, etc. And her frogs are forming correctly for once.

Later I will take pics of others horses here (All 13 horses here are on barefoot trim) and strive. No more lameness issues, and they all compete in different disciplines. 

Part of the reasoning why our trimmer doesn't charge much is because she works in a 35 mile circle (people come to her from further distances) but she likes to be close to home.


----------



## Kitkat

That's a nice lookin leg I wanna see the rest of it now lol!


----------



## mls

YoungCowgirl said:


> Just to clarify (trying to refrain from sound like a b***h) but the other boots your reffering to, should fit a hoof. Most farriers leave lots of 'leftovers' and square off, or rounden the hoof, which is (IMO) often an incorrect practice.


Rounden the hoof?


----------



## YoungCowgirl

Excuse my english lol, and I will attach photos of my horse later, I am on my school laptop - at school, right now.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

If your horse is comfortable working missing a shoe then go for it.

Let your horse decide if they are OK with it. Your horse is the only one that shoe truly matters to.

I agree that if your horse is sound you might want to limit your riding to areas with better footing. 




MacabreMikolaj said:


> Good grief, she asked a question, she didn't ask for a lecture from a bunch of activists who can't function without telling everyone else they're wrong if they don't agree. :roll:
> 
> I would also ignore anyone who seems to think they know your horses feet better then you do without knowing the facts. Oh right, I forgot, barefoot fixes everything! That's why they're pushing boots right?





MacabreMikolaj said:


> She asked a question about a thrown shoe, she didn't ask for people to start telling her her entire problem IS the shoes. I understand people have opinions, but we've now turned this into BrightEyes defending her use of shoes to people who swear up and down no matter WHAT conditions she ride in, shoes are the devil.
> 
> We don't need to turn every single post about shoes into a barefoot VS shoes debate.


I agree!



kevinshorses said:


> I wouldn't let someone that claimed to be a professional trimmer touch my horse for $20.


I agree.
I have never heard of a certified barefoot trimmer that charges less than a farrier actually. Any that I have encountered or heard about charge more than the farriers in the area because they claim they are better.
I do not think my farrier can leave his house and get to mine for $20 in gas.

Youngcowgirl, I do not think this thread is about how great your barefoot trimmer and your horse's feet are. :wink:


----------



## Alsi 35

Not a good idea ... there are 2 reasons ... first of all the horse has maybe hurt his self when the shoe fell... secondly the horse has got more weight and more hight on the one leg than on the other leg... that can cause tenonditis or muscle problems... :/


----------



## lacyloo

Being friends with the farrier and his family helps :wink:. My barefoot trims are 25$ per horse. He is certified and I have never been disappointed with the work.


----------



## trailhorserider

*Boots are like horseshoes you can take on and off any time you want.* I think that is a great option to have. :smile:

I don't know why mentioning that promotes such hostility.

For some people and some horses, barefoot works great. If it doesn't work for you fine. But what's wrong in mentioning it as an option? 

The beauty of the boots it that you CAN have hoof protection when you need it. And they can be barefoot the rest of the time. It actually gives you a lot of versatility.

It even gives you an option if you, heaven forbid, loose a shoe, and worry that the horse will get sore without it. :lol:


----------

